# Home made Spindle Sander



## Dennisgrosen

well we can see the hardware 
but we can´t se what , why and how neither in the pictures or the text
so back to the keybord and make a blog instead and share all your thought´s about it
and the build of the tool incl. how to use 

take care
Dennis


----------



## rance

Dennis, I suspect 5/16" threaded rod, skate bearing, nuts, and your favorite drill press. Make a hole in your DP base to fit the bearing. 22mm I believe. Looks good MZ.


----------



## therookie

very nice how well does it work?


----------



## richgreer

Okay - Where is the review?


----------



## wseand

A project should be something made by you and made of wood.


----------



## mzmac

Wow! Lumberjocks should be the kind of place where a guy can try to help others. I guess I thought this might help my fellow woodworkers. Didn't know it need a lot of explanation. If there is a better place to list this item, please let me know.

It is just as the sharp witted rance deduced (Thank you for your comment). Very simple build. Not sure that I should need to explain the building process. The rod diameter needs to fit your spindles. It is used for sanding. You attach a drill to the end of it and hold on to the bearing. Pretty strait forward.

As for the functionality; it was a life saver on the Maloof rocker. It works great. If your project has a curve in it; this can help.

I saved about $80 by not buying a similar set up model out of grizzly.


----------



## DaleM

Thanks MZ. This looks exactly like what I need to make.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't get your nickers in a bunch, mzmac. I wondered if you'd forgotten to post most of the review above too. Yes, Rance gave the details for you, but you can't blame people for being confused when you just post a couple of photos and little else, calling it a review. Some people like to actually read a few details to back up the five star rating. Can't blame them for that…


----------



## Dusty56

This is what 99 44/100 % of us consider to be a spindle sander:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003875/9714/Jet-Benchtop-Spindle-Sander-Model-708404.aspx

Apparently your device seems to be used for sanding spindles on a rocking chair and an explanation in your review would have been the right thing to do.
*"$6 bucks at your local hardware store"* *is not a review…it's barely even a sentence !*
Did you pay $6 for everything in your picture ??


----------



## mzmac

Again with the hate.

Thank you Dusty56 for your part in identifying a key component in the tool. You will need sanding spindles from your already purchased Spindle Sander. Then with a trip to the hardware store you can build the following product for $6 bucks or less.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-x-1-1-8-Hand-Held-Pneumatic-Drum-Sanders/H2881

I use this spindle sander like setup to make wood smooth. It works great. So even if you didn't understand before, (From my somewhat less then wordy description. LOL) All 99 44/100 % of ya should be able to find my posting at least a little useful now. It was more fun discovering the design and use of this tool together anyway.

If you have any other questions on this item, I probably can't help you any way.

I would love for someone to point me to the section of this website where a guy can list such an item. Please!

Dusty56 you had the same problem.
HELLO , I'm not sure if this is posted in the correct place , so bear with me , Site Police . LOL…I ALSO POSTED IT IN THE forums section , but was unable to post any pix there. It's too bad that there isn't anywhere here specifically to post items that we find on sale to help out our jockbuddies. (that I know of )

StumpyNubs
You posted a picture of a child in a tub to highlight your $5 Fine Woodworking Finewoodworking.com Online Membership. Explain that one.

Just saying, ease up on my review.


----------



## Dusty56

There's no hate involved here. 
Simply put , Nobody knows what you are reviewing …. The sanding sleeve , the nuts , the threaded rod , the wingnut , the bearing ??? Maybe it's the flat washers !! 
You offered a review with nothing but the price in your post and give it 5 stars and now you're complaining about hate when we are trying to get some info from you about your award winning project. We can all see that it is a sanding sleeve with a rod attached to it , but never having seen anything assembled like this before , can you blame us for asking questions about it ? If you didn't want to share the "how and why" , why tell us the price ? 
You complimented(?) rance for deducing the components and its use involving a drill press and inserting the bearing into a hole made in the base of it , and then proceed to tell us that the bearing is a handle and you mount the unit in a handheld drill…wtf ,over ?
Thank you for spending the time to go thru my old posts . You could have given everyone a link to the post you are referring to so that they could read the whole thing and judge it for themselves , not just your excerpt from it. Here , let me help you with that.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/690
*Have a great day !*


----------



## reymundo42

mzmac,
We have met the enemy and he is us! Sadly, you are a classic example of the failure of our education system to properly teach writing skills, spelling and grammar.

Reveling in ones' own inadequacy is on par with the Dayton Police department being forced to lower the passing grade on the civil service test for minorities. An "F" is now the new "C-" where Attorney General Eric Holder is concerned. What a tragedy for our society.

You can keep silent and no one will know how ignorant you are or you can speak and remove all doubt.

Your comment, "If you have any other questions on this item, I probably can't help you any way." speaks volumes about you. I'm surprised that you received any comments at all.

IMHO, You're in good company with your woodworking skills. Your Maloof rocker is a fine example of your talent, however it may be best leave the writing and reviews to others. Stick to woodworking and let others do the writing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

mzmac:
Keep coming with ideas that may be of help to other LJs. It would be good to be able to list such items as "LJ made tools/jigs/helpers". I'm sure that there are many LJs who have something to share that might help others. Just be sure to give a brief explanation of the item and what you use it for and be ready to answer questions.
Just keep those ideas coming.


----------



## mzmac

I do humbly apologize for disrupting the friendly nature of the review process. I would like to see more positive comments on where to list such items.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

mzmac:
You might want to PM Miss Debbie and ask her. She will have all the answers.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Mzmac :
I´m truly sorry if I had upset you , this was not entended from my side at all .

I only made my comment to let you know where I thought you cuold post
things you have made and tell a little about them since it looked like an interressting thing
to know more about 
and I didn´t thought you ment it shuold have been a rewiew when I commented 
well….. its your decession if you don´t want to see a comment as a freindly advice or hint

but from know on I will bee exstra carefull when I consider if it worth making a comment on your blogs

have a nice day
Dennis


----------



## 747DRVR

Mzmac,did you use this in a drill press or on a hand held drill?I've seen stuff like this listed in projects before.I'm surprised you couldn't list it there


----------



## OutPutter

Mzmac,
I just love confusion like this. On the one hand, a casual viewer would see the comment and implied irritation about not being able to post it as a project along with questions about its use and construction. On the other hand, your good intentions have been met with let's say, less than gratitude. This is typical when people are at cross purposes you see. People come here for information about products they may consider acquiring at some point in the future or out of curiosity and a desire to learn about things they don't know. They came to your post and found it hard to learn anything except you tried to post this as a project. You came here after making the effort to help others by posting something (believe me I understand how much time it can take to put together a post) and got practically nothing but grief for your efforts.

Here's the solution.

For you: Don't take out your frustration over the rules at LJ on the other users when you get questions about a post. Take the time to do the proper explanation of your post so you don't invite grief.

For us: Keep in mind how much trouble it is to think up original solutions to problems and then the sometimes greater effort it takes to share it with others by posting it as you formulate your responses.

Now, you guys kiss and make up while I go pat myself on the back for making peace (before the hate mail comes in that is).

Best,


----------



## kapanen

Thanks for posting. I pretty much immediately understood where you were coming from. The insight is great.
The sight would really benefit from a section dedicated to jigs. This would greatly help those on a budget to not only enjoy the hobby more, but have more change laying around to spend on dead trees.

I am sure the same principal could be applied to a wood lathe as well. Simply by using a pen mandrel. Of course one would not have a table to support the your piece and the ability to achieve a particular angle would be lost, but it would act as a way of sanding inside some tight bends….all on the cheap.

I might add, that reading some of the criticism directed at you was way uncalled for. Insulting someones education level, formal educational accomplishments is so uncouth, unneeded, rude, and obscene, not to mention unnecessary.

I applaud the educational system that has fostered not only your creative though, but your desire to share such with others.

Curious where the quote "Life is short…we should hurry to do good" applies? Where is the good in such unproductive criticism????

Thanks….really.


----------



## Gene01

MZMAC, you idea is pretty darned clever. I can use it to excellent advantage.
For me at least, a treatise wasn't necessary.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mzmac

Thanks for the comments. The sad thing was I did write up a more lengthly review when I tried to post as a project. Then I got lazy and just did a quick post. I am glad that this has helped people.

I chuck this baby up in my cordless drill and take it to the work. but, you could use it in a drill press or lathe also.


----------

